# Darting/rubbing against gravel/tank walls.



## Micho (Aug 22, 2011)

Housing 
What size is your tank? 2 gallons
What temperature is your tank? 78 F
Does your tank have a filter? Yes
Does your tank have an air stone or other type of aeration? No
Is your tank heated? Yes
What tank mates does your betta fish live with? None

Food
What type of food do you feed your betta fish? Nutrafin Max. Small Tropical Fish Micro Granules, Flakes, sometimes frozen bloodworms.
How often do you feed your betta fish? 4 pellets everyday, or a few flakes.

Maintenance 
How often do you perform a water change? I did one 100% water change three days ago.
What percentage of the water do you change when you perform a water change? 50% and sometimes 100%.
What type of additives do you add to the water when you perform a water change? Nutrafin Betta Plus, Nutrafin Betta Enviro-Clean 

Water Parameters:
Have you tested your water? If so, what are the following parameters?

Ammonia: N/A
Nitrite: N/A
Nitrate: N/A
pH: N/A
Hardness: N/A
Alkalinity: N/A

Symptoms and Treatment
How has your betta fish's appearance changed? Some discolorations, his belly has turned into a creamish color.
How has your betta fish's behavior changed? Darting around, rubbing himself against the tank walls, gravel, etc.
When did you start noticing the symptoms? Few days ago.
Have you started treating your fish? If so, how? Nothing yet.
Does your fish have any history of being ill? Nope.
How old is your fish (approximately)? I have no clue.

Yeah he's been rubbing himself against the walls & gravel, he's been eating, no clamped fins. I really don't know what's wrong with him.


----------



## Oldfishlady (Mar 1, 2010)

How long have you had him, how soon did it start after you made the 100% water change, how did you acclimate him back to the tank after the 100% water change.......can you see anything on his body-like parasites..also, when he flashes/rubs...does it look like he is hitting the side of his body more or more toward the gills...or can you tell what part of the body hits first....it can be hard to tell sometimes.....can you post a pic...
Do you run the filter all the time except when you make water changes and any live plants....

How often is he flashing...

Right now I would go ahead and make a 50% water only change and dose the dechlorinator for the full volume of the tank and see how he does...


----------



## Micho (Aug 22, 2011)

I've had him from a week. He started around two days ago? After he settled into his new tank he's been doing that non-stop when I have the lights on/off. I'm not sure if he's flaring/fighting with his reflection. 

I got the cup he came in and floated him for awhile, added some water after 10 minutes then scooped him out with my net and put him into tank. Really I don't know how he darts, he goes there then next thing you know he's over there, basically he's all over the place. My camera quality sucks, so I'll not be able to provide any pictures. But he does have this white dot near his fins (The small ones that always flap).

I run the filter all the time, also no live plants.

Thanks OFL.


----------

